# Engine Identification



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello I'm new here. Just bought my first Massey Ferguson 165. I'm trying to figure out what engine I have. It's gas. How do I tell whether it's a Continental or Perkins??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy MFNJ165, welcome to the forum.

Continental gas will have oil filter on right side of engine. Perkins gas will have oil filter on left side. Continental should have a Marvel Schebler carburetor and the Perkins will be a Zenith.


----------



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Thank you. Your information was spot on


----------

